# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > محیط توسعه (IDE) دلفی >  عدم نمایش فرم ها

## لاله86

سلام دوستان
من ویندوزم رو دوباره نصب کردم ، و  دلفی 7 رو نصب کردم ، همون دلفی که قبلا هم نصب میکردم ، اما حالا وقتی باز میکنم دلفی رو اولش که اصلا فرمی نشون نمیده و برنامه هایی رو هم که قبلا نوشتم ، رو وقتی باز میکنم بازم فرمهاشو نشون نمیده ، از قسمت شو فرم هم که انتخاب میکنم و میزنم بازم نشون نمیده ، اسم فرمهای برنامه لیست میشه ولی نشان داده نمیشه 
سیستممم همون سیستمی هست که قبلا داشتم و ویندوزم هم xp sp3  روی ان تی ا ف اس (قبلا روی فت 32 نصب میکردم )
ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید

----------


## Felony

قبلا رو یه سیستمی همچین مشکلی دیدم که با اجرا کردن Delphi به عنوان Admin مشکل رفع شد ( کلیک راست روی فایل اجرایی Delphi و انتخاب گزینه Run as administrator ) .

----------


## لاله86

سلام، آقای تاجیک ممنونم ، مشکل حل شد ، درست همونطور که گفتید ، خیلی خیلی لطف کردین موفق باشید

----------

